# D* Email offer for HR10 to HR20 upgrade



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got an email from D*, offering me a free upgrade (dish, cables, HR2x and installation) to what appears to be an HR2x + 5LNB dish, from my (owned) HR10-250. Since I already have the HR20-700 upgrade AND the HR10 (still enabled), I wonder how many times I can dip into this trough.


> IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR HD EQUIPMENT
> 
> Please call us today at 1-888-763-xxxx to upgrade your HD equipment free of charge.
> 
> ...


Note that I've had an above-average-payment account with D* since 1994, so I expect this is one of those things not offered to anyone. Just wondering if 1) they are really going to turn off the MPEG2 signals sooner than expected, and 2) if I can get yet another HR20 for free. Seems a bit greedy.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not sure when the actual date is, but I suspect that every day there are fewer and fewer people watching HD on a legacy device. It will come to an end at some point. I have not heard one way or the other, but I would expect that once we actually hear a date that it will be 60-90 days out giving folks an opportunity to upgrade .. It may be triggered on the date of the last "real" sale/lease of the HR10-250 from DIRECTV, but I have no way of knowing that for sure.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well it looks like that DirecTV is starting a new wave in the push to convert.

LA is definently the first market they are targetting (they said so in their conference call).

Main reason: they want to eliminate the MPEG-2 LA-HD-DNS channels


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmm....

I already got a free HR20 and 5-LNB upgrade 2-3 months ago (upgrade from an H10 in that instance). I wonder if I could call and refer to this email to get a free upgrade for my HR10-250?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

kcmurphy, can you confirm that the message really comes from DIRECTV and not from a distributor or other third party? The message header should give you some indication if it actually came from DIRECTV.com.

Other users are reporting that they tried to take advantage of similar offers and ended up getting charged full pop.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If you dial the number, a human answers! Since when does DIRECTV have humans answering the phone?? I'd be nervous this isn't a scam, because the guy who just answered said "DIRECTV, my name is Josh", and then he asked for my account number. I hung up fast!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This all sounds somewhat suspicious to me.


----------



## memory1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I got the email from Directv, and called the phone number after a long time and several internal transfers by the phone center, I have a scheduled upgrade due next week. It should be hr20 to replace an hr10-250

Update: DirecTV arrived slightly late but quickly installed a HR21-700 at no charge and left my old HR10-250 unconnected and deactivated


----------



## donebetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Sheez, for the life of me I can't get *anything* close to a "free" upgrade. I have a dead Samsung TS360 and a HR10-250. Been in good standing since 1998. Called yesterday and still getting the $99 (STB) / $299 (DVR) cost. I'm getting so fed up with this!


----------



## GaryAZ (Jul 30, 2007)

I not only received this email, I also got a phone call from a recorded voice telling me my HD equipment was nearing obsolescence and I should call immediately for a free upgrade. Three months ago I called them 3 times trying to get a free upgrade from HR10-250 to HR20 but was always told: "sorry it's $299 or nothing". I gave up and carried on happily with my tivo box. 

So today I called the number in the email and got a live person immediately. Nice guy - I thanked him for the offer and asked him why I should upgrade if I'm happy. He said "you're only getting 10 HD channels and we have 70+ now". I told him I was getting more than 10 with my OTA antenna and asked if could he assure me I'd get a DVR that would support OTA. He said he had no information on which box I'd get but he would notify the installer that I wanted the HR20. I asked him to verify that there would be no additional charges to my account and I scheduled the install for next Wed. He also gave me the name and number of the installer so I could follow-up on the DVR. So we'll see.....

Obviously things have changed and they've realized it's in their interest to upgrade me for free.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

GaryAZ said:


> I not only received this email, I also got a phone call from a recorded voice telling me my HD equipment was nearing obsolescence and I should call immediately for a free upgrade. Three months ago I called them 3 times trying to get a free upgrade from HR10-250 to HR20 but was always told: "sorry it's $299 or nothing". I gave up and carried on happily with my tivo box.
> 
> So today I called the number in the email and got a live person immediately. Nice guy - I thanked him for the offer and asked him why I should upgrade if I'm happy. He said "you're only getting 10 HD channels and we have 70+ now". I told him I was getting more than 10 with my OTA antenna and asked if could he assure me I'd get a DVR that would support OTA. He said he had no information on which box I'd get but he would notify the installer that I wanted the HR20. I asked him to verify that there would be no additional charges to my account and I scheduled the install for next Wed. He also gave me the name and number of the installer so I could follow-up on the DVR. So we'll see.....
> 
> Obviously things have changed and they've realized it's in their interest to upgrade me for free.


I'll take one of the new HR21s if the right deal is offered.

Whats the phone number in the e-mail?

Matt


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure when the actual date is, but I suspect that every day there are fewer and fewer people watching HD on a legacy device. It will come to an end at some point. I have not heard one way or the other, but I would expect that once we actually hear a date that it will be 60-90 days out giving folks an opportunity to upgrade .. It may be triggered on the date of the last "real" sale/lease of the HR10-250 from DIRECTV, but I have no way of knowing that for sure.


In the 3rd Q conference call - Chase said that at the end of the year there will be about 500,00 MPEG2-HD households, down from 800,000 at start of year.

He also said that they were about to begin to contact those legacy subs for upgrades. But 500k is still a bunch, and I imagine that will take at least 2008 to clear out.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like that DirecTV is starting a new wave in the push to convert.
> 
> LA is definently the first market they are targetting (they said so in their conference call).
> 
> Main reason: they want to eliminate the MPEG-2 LA-HD-DNS channels


Earl--

Since I have my HD10 mostly for OTA, I'm cool as long as I get guide data. Not really planning on taking them up on the offer as I don't really need the extra tuner. I was just wondering how many times they'd upgrade my HR10 (and still leave me with it). They've already done it once, for $99.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> kcmurphy, can you confirm that the message really comes from DIRECTV and not from a distributor or other third party? The message header should give you some indication if it actually came from DIRECTV.com.
> 
> Other users are reporting that they tried to take advantage of similar offers and ended up getting charged full pop.


Hmmm ... "quris.net" -- not exactly directv. However, the email links back to a real (really!) directv.com page with the exact same text and graphics.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like that DirecTV is starting a new wave in the push to convert.
> 
> LA is definently the first market they are targetting (they said so in their conference call).
> 
> Main reason: they want to eliminate the MPEG-2 LA-HD-DNS channels


Regarding that last sentence, Earl: I'm currently grandfathered with the East Coast HD DNS feeds (80, 82, 86, and 88). The elimination of the LA/West Coast feeds doesn't affect me. However, when they transition the NY-based feeds of 80, 82, 86, and 88, does this simply mean I'll be viewing these only on my HR20-700s? Currently I can view them on both the HR20-700s and HR10-250s I have, which often serve as a backup for my Season Passes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Regarding that last sentence, Earl: I'm currently grandfathered with the East Coast HD DNS feeds (80, 82, 86, and 88). The elimination of the LA/West Coast feeds doesn't affect me. However, when they transition the NY-based feeds of 80, 82, 86, and 88, does this simply mean I'll be viewing these only on my HR20-700s? Currently I can view them on both the HR20-700s and HR10-250s I have, which often serve as a backup for my Season Passes.


I am actually surprised that you still have NY DNS.
Mine were removed early 2007 when they audited the accounts that had HR20's.

Anyway

When the MPEG-2 feeds go away, you will most likely lose them completely,
The 80's will be going away, as they will be matched up with their corresponding 300 level channel number.

And because of the networks revoking waivers in active markets, I would suspect that they would probably audit the re-addition of those channels to packages.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> In the 3rd Q conference call - Chase said that at the end of the year there will be about 500,00 MPEG2-HD households, down from 800,000 at start of year.
> 
> He also said that they were about to begin to contact those legacy subs for upgrades. But 500k is still a bunch, and I imagine that will take at least 2008 to clear out.


Doesn't mean they have to wait to shut-off the MPEG-2 feeds though.

They will reach a point, and then flip the switch. As if they wait for 100% conversion, they will never complete it.

I highly suspect that you will see HBO MPEG-2 HD, go away early 2008 when HBO converts their feed to MPEG-4 for all their channels.

Then the 8 DNS channels... followed by anything that is in the HD-Extra Package


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am actually surprised that you still have NY DNS.
> Mine were removed early 2007 when they audited the accounts that had HR20's.


Perhaps because I've been grandfathered in on the DNS in general since the very first days of them, way back to 1998 if not earlier. Just a guess, especially since a CSR supervisor once acknowledged this with some comments.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

I keep getting these emails and calls as well. Funny thing is, I upgraded to the new gear more than a year ago! I currently have three HR20s, plus an H20.

I sent them several emails in return to inform them of this, and the last response said something like: "I'm glad you already have the equipment to enjoy our new HD channels. Because you are a valued customer, we'd like to offer you a free upgrade to our new HD equipment!" :lol: I wonder if these responses are generated by machines?

Next I am going to call, but I'm not holding out much hope of getting off this "list."


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am actually surprised that you still have NY DNS.
> Mine were removed early 2007 when they audited the accounts that had HR20's.


Well surprise, surprise - I just added on an HR20 & even though it took 2 phone calls & a LOT of screwing around by D* before they managed to get all the new HD channels activated on my new box, I am STILL getting ALL the NY HD DNS's, on BOTH the HR20 & HD Tivo units. 

Kind of surprised me as well, since I figure that would be the first thing they yanked - about how long was it after you added your HR20, before your's got yanked?


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

When I called the 1 888 763 7772 email number they said I had to swap my HR 10. I already have an HR 20. I said that I thot they did not want the HR 10 so I asked for transfer to retention who set me up to receive an HR20/21 with no swap but they wouldn't ship it - said it had to be an install. They asked if I received anything from the LA DNS. I get one channel on both the HR10 and HR20 (81 - CBS 13 local) from the only waiver I ever got, when they went O&O. I verified with D and the central Ironwood installer office that I did not have to give up a DVR and I asked for a HR20 model but both said only HR21 was available. I will have one HD DVR that is connected to a non-HD TV but it is good to have that flexibility based on the failure record of the HR20/21 .


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

I got the same call. They are installing 2 HR20's, new dish, and switch tomorrow all for free.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

So did you guys actually get the HR20 or the new HR21? I need an HR20 for OTA but I don't think they give them out anymore....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

shelland said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I already got a free HR20 and 5-LNB upgrade 2-3 months ago (upgrade from an H10 in that instance). I wonder if I could call and refer to this email to get a free upgrade for my HR10-250?


This EMAIL is only good for customers in the LA area!!! Not good for the rest of us at this time. They did it because they are taking away the LA HD DNS Channels from those customers in LA so they threw them a carrot to keep them HAPPY!!!


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> This EMAIL is only good for customers in the LA area!!! Not good for the rest of us at this time. They did it because they are taking away the LA HD DNS Channels from those customers in LA so they threw them a carrot to keep them HAPPY!!!


I wish they would hurry up and flip the switch and start offering this to the rest of the HR10 owners out there!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

From all that I have been told and have heard, the HR10-250 will probably be one of the last if not THE LAST units to be converted to the latest software because it is a LEGACY UNIT and Directv would like nothing better than for you to be DISGRUNTLED and to replace your Tivo unit for an HR21-700 so they don't have to pay royalties to Tivo. 

So be PATIENT!!!


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> From all that I have been told and have heard, the HR10-250 will probably be one of the last if not THE LAST units to be converted to the latest software because it is a LEGACY UNIT and Directv would like nothing better than for you to be DISGRUNTLED and to replace your Tivo unit for an HR21-700 so they don't have to pay royalties to Tivo.
> 
> So be PATIENT!!!


I know they promised a Tivo update, but I wouldn't hold out much hope for one for the HR10.

I'm already at the disgruntled stage, as are many other people. I WANT more HD. But I am a cheap SOB, so I'm waiting for a free upgrade


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> I know they promised a Tivo update, but I wouldn't hold out much hope for one for the HR10.
> 
> I'm already at the disgruntled stage, as are many other people. I WANT more HD. But I am a cheap SOB, so I'm waiting for a free upgrade


If you subscribe to any sports packages, IE MLBEI, you'll be getting the offer the next time the season starts up....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The HR10-250 Tivo will get an update as I have talked to someone who works in this area and definitely said they will get an update and it is in Directv's best interest to make it happen for a number of reasons. It is just going to be one of the last to get the update as they do it in batches starting with the units with the largest number. That is not the HR10-250. Also, it is a Legacy box so it will be treated like a stepchild but it WILL GET the UPDATE!!!

I am CHEAP sometimes myself but I just recently got the HR21-700 (last week) and I like it so much with so many HD channels that I got another one ($99) for my bedroom. That $99 included a new dish and installation and running wiring down my walls for the coax.

What a DEAL!!! You don't know what you are missing! HD Weather Channel, HD FOOD Channel, HD CNN, SCIFI, History Channel, etc. I am STOKED!!!


----------

